# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الارهاب الالكتروني في عصر المعلومات

## ياسمين

*الإرهــاب الإلكتـرونــي*

*في عصر المعلومات*

بحث مقدم إلى المؤتمر الدولي الأول حول "حماية أمن المعلومات والخصوصية في قانون الإنترنت", والمنعقد بالقاهرة في المدة من 2 - 4 يونيو 2008م. إعداد*عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بن فهد العجلان*

عضو هيئة التدريس بالمعهد العالي للقضاء –  جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياضوعضو الجمعية الدولية لمكافحة الإجرام السيبيري بفرنسا*Law966@gmail.com*
















بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم















*مــقــدمــــة*إن الحمد لله إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه, ونستغفره, ونستهديه, ونعوذ الله من شرور أنفسنا, وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل لـه, ومن يضلل فلا هادي لـه, وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك لـه, وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. أما بعد:
فمما لاشك فيه أن العالم اليوم يشهد تطوراً هائلا في وسائل الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات؛ حتى أصبح يطلق على هذا العصر- عصر الثورة المعلوماتية – وذلك لأن التغيرات السريعة والمتلاحقة المترتبة على التقدم العلمي والتقني شملت معظم جوانب الحياة, وكانت أشبه ما تكون بالثورة في حياة البشرية وأسلوب حياة الناس. 
ولقد ترتب على هذه الثورة الكبيرة والطفرة الهائلة التي جلبتها حضارة التقنية في عصر المعلومات بروز مصطلح الإرهاب الإلكتروني (الإرهاب الرقمي), وشيوع استخدامه, وزيادة خطورة الجرائم الإرهابية وتعقيدها, سواء من حيث تسهيل الاتصال بين الجماعات الإرهابية وتنسيق عملياتها, أو من حيث المساعدة على ابتكار أساليب وطرق إجرامية متقدمة, وهو الأمر الذي دعا ثلاثين دولة إلى التوقيع على أول اتفاقية دولية لمكافحة الإجرام المعلوماتي في العاصمة المجرية بودابست عام 2001م, عقب الهجمات الإرهابية التي تعرضت لها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر من العام نفسه, وفي ظل أجواء ترقب وتحسب دوليين من هجمات إرهابية متوقعة.
وبناء على الدعوة الكريمة الموجهة إليَّ من قبل رئيس الجمعية الدولية لمكافحة الإجرام السيبيري ونائبه بخصوص الحضور والمشاركة في أعمال المؤتمر الدولي الأول حول "حماية أمن المعلومات والخصوصية في قانون الإنترنت", والمنعقد بالقاهرة في المدة من 2 - 4 يونيو 2008م, وتلبية لهذه الدعوة الكريمة قمت بإعداد هذا البحث والذي بعنوان (*الإرهاب الإلكتروني في عصر المعلومات*).
*أهداف الدراسة:*
تسعى هذه الدراسة إلى محاولة استكشاف وتحديد معالم الظاهرة الإرهابية المستحدثة التي تعتمد على استخدام الإمكانيات العلمية والتقنية واستغلال وسائل الاتصالات وشبكات المعلومات, وذلك من حيث تحديد مفهوم هذه الجريمة الإرهابية المستحدثة, وبيان أسبابها ودوافعها, وتحديد خصائصها وأهدافها, ومن ثم إبراز أهم مظاهرها وأشكالها. 
 *تقسيمات الدراسة:*
لقد ارتضيت أن أسير في بحثي هذا وفق الخطة الآتية:
المـقـدمة:
المبحث الأول: تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني وبيان خطورته:
المطلب الأول: تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني.
المطلب الثاني: الإرهاب الإلكتروني الخطر القادم.
المبحث الثاني: أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني وخصائصه وأهدافه: 
المطلب الأول: أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني ودوافعه. 
المطلب الثاني: خصائص الإرهاب الإلكتروني وأهدافه. 
المبحث الثالث: مظاهـر الإرهاب الإلكتروني وأشكاله: 
المطلب الأول: تبادل المعلومات الإرهابية ونشرها من خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية.  
المطلب الثاني: إنشاء المواقع الإرهابية الإلكترونية.
المطلب الثالث: تدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية.
المطلب الرابع: التهديد والترويع الإلكتروني.
المطلب الخامس: التجسس الإلكتروني.
الـخـاتـمـة:
- أولاً: النتـائـج.  
- ثانياً:التوصيـات.
المصـادر والمراجـع.
هذا, والله أسأل أن يجعل عملي خالصاً لوجهه الكريم, وأن يوفقني لحسن القصد, وإصابة الحق, ويمنُّ عليَّ بالتوفيق والتسديد, والحمد لله رب العالمين.


















*المبحث الأول*
* تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني وبيان خطورته*

*ويشتمل على مطلبين:*
*المطلب الأول: تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني.*
*المطلب الثاني: الإرهاب الإلكتروني الخطر القادم. * 
 


*المطلب الأول**تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني*-         تعريف الإرهاب في اللغة:
الإرهاب مصدر أرهب يرهب إرهاباً وترهيباً, وأصله مأخوذ من الفعل الثلاثي رهب -بالكسر- يرهب رهبة ورهبا -بالضم و بالفتح وبالتحريك- أي خاف, ورهب الشيء خافه, وأرهبه واسترهبه أخافه, وترهبه توعده, والرهبة الخوف والفزع.
قال ابن فارس: (الراء والهاء والباء أصلان: أحدهما يدل على خوف, والآخر على دقة وخفة). وجاء في تاج العروس: (الإرهاب –بالكسر- الإزعاج والإخافة). وقد ذكر مجمع اللغة العربية في القاهرة أن الإرهابيين وصف يطلق على الذين يسلكون سبيل العنف لتحقيق أهدافهم السياسية.
ومن خلال ما تقدم يتبين أن معنى الإرهاب في اللغة يدل على الإخافة والتفزيع والترويع.
-         تعريف الإرهاب في الاصطلاح:
لقد تعددت تعاريف الإرهاب واختلفت وتباينت في شأنه الاجتهادات, ولم يصل المجتمع الدولي حتى الآن إلى تعريف جامع مانع متفق عليه للإرهاب؛ ويرجع ذلك إلى تنوع أشكاله ومظاهره, وتعدد أساليبه وأنماطه, واختلاف وجهات النظر الدولية والاتجاهات السياسية حوله, وتباين العقائد والأيديولوجيات التي تعتنقنها الدول تجاهه, فما يراه البعض إرهاباً يراه الآخر عملاً مشروعاً. 
كما بذلت في هذا الشأن جهود مشكورة من أهل العلم والإنصاف, ومن بعض المجامع الإسلامية والعربية, وكذلك حاولت بعض الاتفاقيات الدولية أو الإقليمية تحديد المراد من هذا المصطلح،كما قامت بعض القوانين الجنائية الوطنية بتعريف الإرهاب, ويمكننا ذكر أهم التعاريف لهذا المصطلح فيما يلي:
*عرف القانون المصري الإرهاب بأنه:*(كل استخدام للقوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع يلجأ إليه الجاني تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي بهدف الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر إذا كان من شأن ذلك إيذاء الأشخاص أو إلقاء الرعب بينهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حرياتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بالاتصالات أو المواصلات أو بالأموال أو المباني أو بالأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو منع أو عرقلة ممارسة السلطات العامة أو دور العبادة أو معاهد العلم لأعمالها أو تعطيل تطبيق الدستور أو القوانين أو اللوائح). 
*كما عرف مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر الإرهاب بأنه:* (ترويع الآمنين، وتدمير مصالحهم ومقومات حياتهم، والاعتداء على أموالهم وأعراضهم وحرياتهم، وكرامتهم الإنسانية، بغياً وإفساداً في الأرض).
*وعرف مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي الإرهاب بأنه:*(العدوان الذي يمارسه أفراد أو جماعات أو دول بغياً على الإنسان في دينه ودمه وعقله وماله وعرضه، ويشمل صنوف التخويف والأذى والتهديد والقتل بغير حق, وما يتصل بصور الحرابة وإخافة السبيل وقطع الطريق، وكل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد, يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي, ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم أو أموالهم للخطر، ومن صنوفه إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق والأملاك العامة أو الخاصة, أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية أو الطبيعية للخطر، فكل هذا من صور الفساد في الأرض التي نهى الله سبحانه وتعالى المسلمين عنها).
*وكذلك عرف مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي التابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي الإرهاب بأنه:*(العدوان أو التخويف أو التهديد مادياً أو معنوياً الصادر من الدول أو الجماعات أو الأفراد على الإنسان، في دينه أو نفسه أو عرضه أو عقله أو ماله بغير حق, بشتى صنوف العدوان وصور الإفساد في الأرض).
*وعرفت الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب بأنه:* (كل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أياً كانت دوافعه أو أغراضه يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حرياتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو تعريض الموارد الوطنية  للخطر).
*كما عرفت الاتفاقية الدولية لمكافحة الإرهاب في جنيف عام 1937م الإرهاب بأنه:*(الأفعال الإجراميةالموجهة ضد إحدى الدول, والتي يكون هدفها أو من شأنها إثارة الفزع أو الرعب لدى شخصيات معينة أو جماعات من الناس أو لدى العامة).
*وكذلك عرف الإتحاد الأوربي عام 2002م الإرهاب بأنه:* (أعمال ترتكب بهدف ترويع الأهالي أو إجبار حكومة أو هيئة دولية على القيام بعمل أو الامتناع عن القيام بعمل ما, أو تدمير الهياكل الأساسية السياسية أو الدستورية أو الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية لدولة أو هيئة دولية, أو زعزعة استقرارها).
إن مشكلة عدم تحديد المجتمع الدولي لمفهوم الإرهاب دفعت جميع المؤتمرات العربية والإسلامية التي بحثت موضوع الإرهاب إلى تحديد هذا التعريف واستعدادها للتعاون مع المجتمع الدولي لوضع مصطلح محدد للإرهاب، فقد نص البيان الختامي الصادر عن الدورة الطارئة التاسعة لوزراء الخارجية للدول الإسلامية المنعقد في الدوحة في 23 / 7 / 1422هـ الموافق10/10/2001م على الآتي: (انطلاقا من أحكام معاهدة منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي فقد أكد المؤتمر استعداد دولـه في الإسهام بفعالية في إطار جهد دولي جماعي تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة كونها المحفل الذي تمثل فيه جميع دول العالم لتعريف ظاهرة الإرهاب بمختلف أشكاله دون انتقائية أو ازدواجية, ومعالجة أسبابه, واجتثاث جذوره, وتحقيق الاستقرار والأمن الدوليين). 
إن من أبرز الإشكاليات التي تواجه طرق معالجة ظاهرة الإرهاب تأخر المجتمع الدولي حتى الآن في الوصول إلى تعريف واضح محدد لمعنى الإرهاب، مما فتح المجال لاجتهادات واسعة غير موفقة اُضطهدت بسببها الشعوب, واُنتهكت الحقوق, وخرقت القوانين الدولية تحت ستار دعوى مكافحة الإرهاب. 
-         تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني:
ينطلق تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني من تعريف الإرهاب, وفي ضوء التعريفات السابقة يمكن القول بأن تعريف مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي التابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي يعتبر من أفضل التعاريف الاصطلاحية للإرهاب وأقربها إلى الصواب؛ لقصر ألفاظه وإيجاز عباراته, ولشموله مختلف أنواع الإرهاب وأشكاله.
وتأسيساً على ما سبق يمكننا تعريف الإرهاب الإلكتروني بأنه: العدوان أو التخويف أو التهديد المادي أو المعنوي الصادر من الدول أو الجماعات أو الأفراد على الإنسان، في دينه أو نفسه أو عرضه أو عقله أو ماله بغير حق, باستخدام الموارد المعلوماتية والوسائل الإلكترونية, بشتى صنوف العدوان وصور الإفساد.
فالإرهاب الإلكتروني يعتمد على استخدام الإمكانيات العلمية والتقنية, واستغلال وسائل الاتصال والشبكات المعلوماتية, من أجل تخويف وترويع الآخرين, وإلحاق الضرر بهم, أو تهديدهم.










*المطلب الثاني**الإرهاب الإلكتروني الخطر القادم*ينطلق الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله وشتى صنوفه من دوافع متعددة, ويستهدف غايات معينة, ويتميز الإرهاب الإلكتروني عن غيره من أنواع الإرهاب بالطريقة العصرية المتمثلة في استخدام الموارد المعلوماتية والوسائل الإلكترونية التي جلبتها حضارة التقنية في عصر المعلومات, لذا فإن الأنظمة الإلكترونية والبنية التحتية المعلوماتية هي هدف الإرهابيين. 
وغني عن البيان أن الإرهاب الإلكتروني يشير إلى عنصرين أساسيين هما: الفضاء الافتراضي Cyber Space والإرهاب Terrorism, إضافة إلى ذلك هناك كلمة أخرى تشير إلى الفضاء الإلكتروني وهي العالم الافتراضي Virtual World والذي يشير إلى التمثيل الرمزي والزائف والمجازي للمعلومات, وهو المكان الذي تعمل فيه أجهزة وبرامج الحاسوب والشبكات المعلوماتية, كما تتنقل فيه البيانات الإلكترونية, ونظراَ لارتباط المجتمعات العالمية فيما بينها بنظم معلومات تقنية عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية وشبكات الاتصال الدولية, فقد زادت الخطورة الإجرامية للجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية, فقامت بتوظيف طاقتها للاستفادة من تلك التقنية واستغلالها في إتمام عملياتها الإجرامية وأغراضها غير المشروعة.
كما أصبح من الممكن اختراق الأنظمة والشبكات المعلوماتية, واستخدامها في تدمير البنية التحتية المعلوماتية التي تعتمد عليها الحكومات والمؤسسات العامة والشركات الاقتصادية الكبرى, وهناك ما يشير إلى إمكانية انهيار البنى التحتية للأنظمة والشبكات المعلوماتية في العالم كله, وليس في بعض المؤسسات والشركات الكبرى أو في بعض الدول المستهدفة, فالإرهاب الإلكتروني أصبح خطراً يهدد العالم بأسره, ويكمن الخطر في سهولة استخدام هذا السلاح الرقمي مع شدة أثره وضرره, حيث يقوم مستخدمه بعمله الإرهابي وهو مسترخ في منزله أو في مكتبه أو في غرفته الفندقية, وبعيداً عن أنظار السلطة والمجتمع.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تدمير شبكةٍ معلوماتية تقدر خسائرها اليومية بأضعاف مضاعفة لانهيار مبنى أو قصف منشأة أو تفجير جسر أو اختطاف طائرة, وعندما انقطع الكيبل البحري الذي يربط أوروبا بالشرق الأوسط في نهاية شهر يناير عام 2008م, وما أعقبه من انقطاع آخر للكيبل القريب من ساحل دبي وخليج عمان, قدرت الخسائر المتولدة من ذلك والتي لحقت بقطاع الاتصالات والتعاملات الإلكترونية بمئات الملايين من الدولارات, ولا تزال الأسباب مجهولة من وراء ذلك الانقطاع المفاجئ.
إن خطورة الإرهاب الإلكتروني تزداد في الدول المتقدمة والتي تدار بنيتها التحتية بالحواسب الآلية والشبكات المعلوماتية, مما يجعلها هدفاً سهل المنال, فبدلاً من استخدام المتفجرات تستطيع الجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية من خلال الضغط على لوحة المفاتيح تدمير البنية المعلوماتية, وتحقيق آثار تدميرية تفوق مثيلتها المستخدم فيها المتفجرات, حيث يمكن شن هجوم إرهابي مدمر لإغلاق المواقع الحيوية وإلحاق الشلل بأنظمة القيادة والسيطرة والاتصالات, أو قطع شبكات الاتصال بين الوحدات والقيادات المركزية, أو تعطيل أنظمة الدفاع الجوي, أو إخراج الصواريخ عن مسارها, أو التحكم في خطوط الملاحة الجوية والبرية والبحرية, أو شل محطات إمداد الطاقة والماء, أو اختراق النظام المصرفي وإلحاق الضرر بأعمال البنوك وأسواق المال العالمية.
وتأسيساً على ما سبق يمكننا القول بأن الإرهاب الإلكتروني هو إرهاب المستقبل, وهو الخطر القادم؛ نظراً لتعدد أشكاله وتنوع أساليبه واتساع مجال الأهداف التي يمكن من خلال وسائل الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات مهاجمتها في جو مريح وهادئ, وبعيد عن الإزعاج والفوضى, مع توفير قدر كبير من السلامة والأمان للإرهابيين.




















*المبحث الثاني*
*أسبـاب الإرهــاب الإلكتروني وخصائصه وأهدافه*

*ويشتمل على مطلبين:*
*المطلب الأول: أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني ودوافعه.*
*المطلب الثاني: خصائص الإرهـاب الإلكتروني وأهدافه.* 
 


*المطلب الأول**أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني ودوافعه*إن أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني ودوافعه متعددة ومتنوعة، وهي عينها أسباب ظاهرة الإرهاب عموماً؛ وذلك لأن الإرهاب الإلكتروني يعتبر نوعاً من أنواع الإرهاب وشكلاً من أشكاله, كما أن هناك عوامل عديدة تجعل من ظاهرة الإرهاب الإلكتروني موضوعاً مناسباً وسلاحاً سهلاً للجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية, وبالنظرة الشاملة المتوازنة يمكننا القول بأن الأسباب متشابكة والدوافع متداخلة, حيث تتداخل الدوافع الشخصية مع الفكرية والسياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية, فالظاهرة التي نحن بصددها ظاهرة مركبة معقدة, وأسبابها كثيرة ومتداخلة, وسوف نتطرق في هذا المبحث إلى بيان أهم أسباب الإرهاب عموماً, ثم سنتكلم عن أهم دوافع انتشار الإرهاب الإلكتروني بوجه خاص.
-         الأسباب العامة للإرهاب:
مما لاشك فيه أن أسباب الإرهاب ودوافعه تختلف في درجة أهميتها، وفي مدى تأثيرها باختلاف المجتمعات الدولية، تبعًا لاختلاف الاتجاهات السياسية، والظروف الاقتصادية والأحوال الاجتماعية، والاختلاف الديني والعقدي، لذا فإن ما يصدق على مجتمع قد لا يصدق بالضرورة على غيره من المجتمعات.
وقبل بيان أسباب الإرهاب يتحتم التنبيه إلى إن من أهم أسباب ظهور الإرهاب والفساد في الأرض ما قدمته أيدي الظالمين من الذنوب والمعاصي, قال اللهعز وجل: (ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون)*([1])*, وكثيرا ًما يلوم من وقع عليه الإرهاب, ومن أصابه العدوان, الزمان أو الأحوال أو الأعداء أو الضعف الأمني، والحقيقة أن من أهم أسباب ذلك التفريط في أوامر الله سبحانه وتعالى, والوقوع فيما نهى عنه.
ويمكننا إيجاز أهم أسباب ظاهرة الإرهاب فيما يأتي:
*أولاً: الدوافع الشخصيـة:*
تتعدد الدوافع الشخصية المؤدية للإرهاب, ويمكن بيان أبرزها فيما يلي: 
1-    الرغبة في الظهور, وحب الشهرة؛ حيث لا يكون الشخص مؤهلاً فيبحث عما يؤهله باطلاً فيشعر ولو بالعدوان والتخريب والتدمير.
2-  الإحباط في تحقيق بعض الأهداف أو الرغبات أو الوصول إلى المكانة المنشودة, وإحساس الشخص بأنه أقل من غيره وينظر إليه نظرة متدنية, فيلجأ إلى الإرهاب والخروج على النظام.
3-   افتقاد الشخص لأهمية دوره في الأسرة والمجتمع, وفشله في الحياة الأسرية, مما يؤدي إلى الجنوح واكتساب بعض الصفات السيئة, وعدم الشعور بالانتماء والولاء للوطن.
4-  الإخفاق الحياتي، والفشل المعيشي، وقد يكون إخفاقًا في الحياة العلمية أو العملية, أو المسيرة الاجتماعية، أو النواحي الوظيفية، أو التجارب العاطفية؛ مما يجعله يشعر بالفشل في الحياة.
5-  نقمة الشخص على المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه نتيجة ما يراه من ظلم وإهدار لحقوق المجتمع؛ فيتولد لديه الحقد و الاستعداد للقيام بأي عمل يضر المجتمع.
*ثانياًً: الدوافع الفكريـة:*
تتنوع الدوافع الفكرية المؤدية لظاهرة الإرهاب ويمكن بيان أهمها فيما يلي:  
1-    الفراغ الفكري, والجهل بقواعد الدين الحنيف, وآدابه وسلوكه. 
2-  الفهم الخاطئ للدين و مبادئه وأحكامه, وسوء تفسيره, واعتماد الشباب بعضهم على بعضٍ دون الرجوع إلى العلماء, يقول ابن مسعود t "لا يزال الناس بخير ما أخذوا العلم عن أكابرهم وعن أمنائهم وعلمائهم فإذا أخذوه عن صغارهم وشرارهم هلكوا".
3-    الجهل بمقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية، والتخرص على معانيها بالظن من غير يقين وتثبت. 
4-  التشدد والغلو في الفكر أو ما يصطلح عليه بـ (التطرف), وهو أمر بالغ الخطورة في أي مجال من المجالات وخصوصاً في الأمور الفكرية، و قد حذر الإسلام منه حتى ولو كان بلباس الدين يقول النبي r : (إياكم والغلو), كما يقول r : (هلك المتنطعون). 
5-    الانقسامات الفكرية المتباينة بين التيارات المتنوعة والأحزاب المختلفة.
*ثالثاً: الدوافع السياسيـة:*
إن من أبرز الأسباب والدوافع السياسية لظاهرة الإرهاب ما يأتي: 
1-  السياسات غير العادلة التي تنتهجها بعض الدول ضد مواطنيها, والكبت السياسي الذي تمارسه عليهم, وتهميش دور المواطن وتغييبه عن المشاركة السياسية, وانتهاك حقوقه, وعدم تلبية متطلبات التوازن الاجتماعي, وانعدم تفعيل دور مؤسسات المجتمع المدني.
2-  الإحباط السياسي, فإن كثيرًا من البلدان العربية والإسلامية لم تكتف بتهميش الجماعات الإسلامية، بل وقفت في وجهها، وتصدت لأربابها، وحصرت نشاطها، وجمدت عطاءها، حتى في بعض البلدان التي تدعي الديمقراطية وحرية الرأي, وهذا من شأنه أن يولد المنظمات السرية، وردود الأفعال الغاضبة التي لا تجد ما تصب فيه غضبها سوى الإرهاب.
3-  غياب العدالة الاجتماعية, وعدم المساواة في توزيع الثروة الوطنية, والتفاوت في توزيع الخدمات والمرافق الأساسية, والاستيلاء على الأموال العامة, وانعدام التنمية المستدامة، وإهمال الرعية أو التقصير في أمورهم وما يصلحهم, وانعدم أداء الأمانة، وحفظ الديانة، والنصح للأمة، والصدق مع الرعية، وتسهيل أمورهم المعيشية، والإنسانية.
4-  ما تعانيه بعض المجتمعات والشعوب الدولية من ظلم واضطهاد واحتلال, وسيطرة استعمارية, وانتهاك صارخ للحقوق والحرمات, وسلب للأموال والمقدرات, وخرق للقوانين والمواثيق الدولية, مما دفع تلك الشعوب إلى التشدد والتطرف.
5-    افتقار النظام الدولي إلى الحزم في الرد على المخالفات والانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها مواثيقه بعقوبات دولية شاملة ورادعة.
*رابعاًً: الدوافع الاقتصاديـة:* 
إن من أهم الدوافع الاقتصادية المؤدية إلى تفشي ظاهرة الإرهاب ما يلي: 
1-  تفاقم المشكلات والأزمات الاقتصادية في المجتمعات الدولية, بالإضافة إلى المتغيرات الاقتصادية العالمية, والاستغلال غير المشروع للموارد الاقتصادية لبلد معين.
2-  عدم القدرة على إقامة تعاون دولي جدي من قبل الأمم المتحدة، وحسم المشكلات الاقتصادية الدولية, وعدم قدرة المنظمة على إيجاد تنظيم عادل ودائم لعدد من المشكلات العالمية, مثل: اغتصاب الأراضي, والنهب والاضطهاد, وهي حالة كثير من الشعوب. 
3-  معاناة الأفراد من المشكلات الاقتصادية المتعلقة بالإسكان والديون والفقر وغلاء المعيشة والتضخم في أسعار المواد الغذائية والخدمات الأساسية, وعدم تحسن دخل الفرد, كل ذلك من العوامل المؤثرة في إنشاء روح التذمر في الأمة, وربما دفعت بعض الشباب إلى التطرف والإرهاب.
4-  انتشار البطالة في المجتمع وزيادة العاطلين عن العمل وعدم توفر فرص العمل, من أقوى العوامل المساهمة في امتهان الجريمة والاعتداء والسرقة وتفشي ظاهرة الإرهاب, فالناس يحركهم الجوع والفقر وعدم العمل, ويسكتهم المال والعمل. 
5-  التقدم العلمي والتقني للأنظمة المصرفية العالمية أدى إلى سهولة انتقال الأموال وتحويلها وتبادلها بين جميع أرجاء العالم عن طريق الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet), مما ساعد المنظمات الإرهابية على استغلال الفرصة من أجل تحقيق  أغراضهم غير المشروعة.
*خامساً: الدوافع الاجتماعيـة:*
تتعدد الأسباب الاجتماعية الداعية إلى ظهور الإرهاب ويمكن تصنيف أهمها فيما يأتي: 
1-  التفكك الأسري والاجتماعي, مما يؤدي إلى انتشار الأمراض النفسية والانحراف والإجرام والإرهاب, لذلك فإن المجتمع المترابط والأسرة المتماسكة تحيط الأشخاص بشعور التماسك والتعاون, ومن شذ عنهم استطاعوا احتواءه ورده عن الظلم, فالمجتمعات ذات الترابط الأسري لا تظهر بينهم الأعمال الإرهابية بالقدر نفسه الذي تظهر فيه عند المجتمعات المفككة اجتماعيا.
2-  غياب التربية الحسنة الموجهة التي توجه الأشخاص لمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسنها, وانعدام التربية الإيمانية القائمة على مرتكزات ودعائم قوية من نصوص الوحي، واستبصار المصلحة العامة ودرء المفاسد الطارئة، بالإضافة إلى قلة القدوة الناصحة المخلصة التي تعود على المجتمع بالنفع والخير وإرضاء الله سبحانه وتعالى وحب الدين والوطن. 
3-  الفراغ الذي هو مفسدة للمرء, وداء مهلك ومتلف للدين والنفس، فإذا لم تشغل النفس بما ينفع شغلتك هي بما لا ينفع، والفراغ النفسي و الروحي والعقلي والزمني أرض خصبة لقبول كل فكر هدام وغلو وتطرف، فتتغلغل الأفكار وتغزو القلوب فتولد جذورًا يصعب قلعها إلا بالانشغال بالعمل الصالح والعلم النافع. 
4-  فقد الهوية المجتمعية والعقيدة الصحيحة للمجتمع, وفقدان العدل وانتشار الظلم بين المجتمع, وعدم الحكم بما أنزل الله, واختلال العلاقة بين الحاكم والمحكوم, وغياب لغة الحوار بين أفراد المجتمع وأطيافه,كل ذلك من الأسباب الاجتماعية المؤدية إلى تفشي ظاهرة الإرهاب.
5-    غياب دور العلماء وانشغالهم, وتقصير بعض أهل العلم والفقه والمعرفة في القيام بواجب النصح والإرشاد والتوجيه للمجتمع.
-         الأسباب الخاصة للإرهاب الإلكتروني:
لقد تقرر معنا سابقاً أن أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني ودوافعه كثيرة ومتنوعة، وهي عينها أسباب ظاهرة الإرهاب عموماً؛ لكن يجدر التنبيه إلى أن  هناك العديد من العوامل والبواعث الخاصة التي تجعل من ظاهرة الإرهاب الإلكتروني موضوعاً مناسباً وسلاحاً سهلاً للجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية, ويمكننا بيان أبرز دوافع انتشار الإرهاب الإلكتروني بوجه خاص فيما يلي:
*أولاً: ضعف بنية الشبكات المعلوماتية وقابليتها للاختراق :*
إن شبكات المعلومات مصممة في الأصل بشكل مفتوح دون قيود أو حواجز أمنية عليها؛ رغبة في التوسع وتسهيل دخول المستخدمين, وتحتوي الأنظمة الإلكترونية والشبكات المعلوماتية على ثغرات معلوماتية, ويمكن للمنظمات الإرهابية استغلال هذه الثغرات في التسلل إلى البنى المعلوماتية التحتية, وممارسة العمليات التخريبية والإرهابية.  
*ثانياً: غياب الحدود الجغرافية وتدني مستوى المخاطرة:*
إن غياب الحدود المكانية في الشبكة المعلوماتية بالإضافة إلى عدم وضوح الهوية الرقمية للمستخدم المستوطن في بيئته المفتوحة يعدُّ فرصة مناسبة للإرهابيين, حيث يستطيع محترف الحاسوب أن يقدِّم نفسه بالهوية والصفة التي يرغب بها أو يتخفى تحت شخصية وهمية, و من ثم يشن هجومه الإلكتروني وهو مسترخٍ في منزله من دون مخاطرة مباشرة, وبعيداً عن أعين الناظرين. 
*ثالثاً: سهولة الاستخدام وقلة التكلفة:*
إن السمة العولمية لشبكات المعلومات تتمثل في كونها وسيلة سهلة الاستخدام, طيعة الانقياد, قليلة الكلفة, لا تستغرق وقتاً ولا جهداً كبيراً, مما هيأ للإرهابيين فرصة ثمينة للوصول إلى أهدافهم غير المشروعة, ومن دون الحاجة إلى مصادر تمويل ضخمة, فالقيام بشن هجومٍ إرهابي إلكتروني لا يتطلب أكثر من جهاز حاسب آلي متصل بالشبكة المعلوماتية ومزود بالبرامج اللازمة. 
*رابعاً: صعوبة اكتشاف وإثبات الجريمة الإرهابية:*
في كثير من أنواع الجرائم المعلوماتية لا يعلم بوقوع الجريمة أصلاً وخاصة في مجال جرائم الاختراق, وهذا ما يساعد الإرهابي على الحركة بحرية داخل المواقع التي يستهدفها قبل أن ينفذ جريمته, كما أن صعوبة الإثبات تعتبر من أقوى الدوافع المساعدة على ارتكاب جرائم الإرهاب الإلكتروني؛ لأنها تعطي المجرم أملاً في الإفلات من العقوبة. 
*خامساً: الفراغ التنظيمي والقانوني وغياب جهة السيطرة والرقابة على الشبكات المعلوماتية:* 
إن الفراغ التنظيمي والقانوني لدى بعض المجتمعات العالمية حول الجرائم المعلوماتية والإرهاب الإلكتروني يعتبر من الأسباب الرئيسة في انتشار الإرهاب الإلكتروني, وكذلك لو وجدت قوانين تجريمية متكاملة فإن المجرم يستطيع الانطلاق من بلد لا توجد فيه قوانين صارمة ثم يقوم بشن هجومه الإرهابي على بلد آخر يوجد به قوانين صارمة, وهنا تثار مشكلة تنازع القوانين والقانون الواجب التطبيق.
كما أن عدم وجود جهة مركزية موحدة تتحكم فيما يعرض على الشبكة وتسيطر على مدخلاتها ومخرجاتها يعدُّ سبباً مهماً في تفشي ظاهرة الإرهاب الإلكتروني, حيث يمكن لأي شخص  الدخول ووضع ما يريد على الشبكة, وكل ما تملكه الجهات التي تحاول فرض الرقابة هو المنع من الوصول إلى بعض المواقع المحجوبة, أو إغلاقها وتدميرها بعد نشر المجرم لما يريده فيها.
 لكل هذه الأسباب والدوافع أصبح الإرهاب الإلكتروني هو الأسلوب الأمثل والخيار الأسهل للمنظمات والجماعات الإرهابية.





*المطلب الثاني**خصائص الإرهـاب الإلكتروني وأهدافه*مما لا شك فيه أن الإرهاب الإلكتروني ينفرد بعدد من الخصائص التي يختص بها دون سواه, ويتميز بها عن الكثير من الظواهر الإجرامية الأخرى, كما يسعى إلى تحقيق جملة من الأهداف والأغراض غير المشروعة, و في هذا المطلب سنحاول حصر أهم خصائص الإرهاب الإلكتروني, ثم نبين أبرز أهدافه وأغراضه. 
-         خصائص الإرهاب الإلكتروني:
يتميز الإرهاب الإلكتروني بعددٍ من الخصائص والسمات التي يختلف فيها عن بقية الجرائم, وتحول دون اختلاطه بالإرهاب العادي, ومن الممكن إيجاز أهم تلك الخصائص والسمات فيما يلي:
1-  إن الإرهاب الإلكتروني لا يحتاج في ارتكابه إلى العنف والقوة, بل يتطلب وجود حاسب آلي متصل بالشبكة المعلوماتية ومزود ببعض البرامج اللازمة.
2-    يتسم الإرهاب الإلكتروني بكونه جريمة إرهابية متعدية الحدود, وعابرة للدول والقارات, وغير خاضعة لنطاق إقليمي محدود.
3-  صعوبة اكتشاف جرائم الإرهاب الإلكتروني, ونقص الخبرة لدى بعض الأجهزة الأمنية والقضائية في التعامل مع مثل هذا النوع من الجرائم.
4-    صعوبة الإثبات في الإرهاب الإلكتروني, نظراً لسرعة غياب الدليل الرقمي, وسهولة إتلافه وتدميره.
5-    يتميز الإرهاب الإلكتروني بأنه يتم عادة بتعاون أكثر من شخص على ارتكابه.
6-  أن مرتكب الإرهاب الإلكتروني يكون في العادة من ذوي الاختصاص في مجال تقنية المعلومات, أو على الأقل شخص لديه قدر من المعرفة والخبرة في التعامل مع الحاسب الآلي والشبكة المعلوماتية.
-         أهداف الإرهاب الإلكتروني:
يهدف الإرهاب الإلكتروني إلى تحقيق جملة من الأهداف غير المشروعة ويمكننا بيان أبرز تلك الأهداف في ضوء النقاط الآتية:
1-    نشر الخوف والرعب بين الأشخاص والدول والشعوب المختلفة.
2-    الإخلال بالنظام العام, والأمن المعلوماتي, وزعزعة الطمأنينة.
3-    تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر.
4-    إلحاق الضرر بالبنى المعلوماتية التحتية وتدميرها, والإضرار بوسائل الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات, أو بالأموال والمنشآت العامة والخاصة.
5-    تهديد السلطات العامة والمنظمات الدولية وابتزازها.
6-    الانتقام من الخصوم.
7-    الدعاية والإعلان, وجذب الانتباه, وإثارة الرأي العام.
8-    جمع الأموال والاستيلاء عليها. 


























*المبحث الثالث*
*مظاهر الإرهــاب الإلكتروني وأشكاله*

*ويشتمل على تمهيد وتقسيم بالإضافة إلى المطالب الآتية:*




المطلب الأول: تبادل المعلومات الإرهابية ونشرها من خلال الشبكة                 
                    المعلوماتية.  
المطلب الثاني: إنشاء المواقع الإرهابية الإلكترونية.
المطلب الثالث: تدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية.
المطلب الرابع: التهديد والترويع الإلكتروني.
المطلب الخامس: التجسس الإلكتروني.







-         تمـهيــد وتقسيــم:

يرتبط الإرهاب الإلكتروني بالمستوى المتقدم للغاية الذي باتت وسائل الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات تلعبه في جميع مجالات الحياة وفي العالم بأسره, ومن خلال الأنظمة الإلكترونية والشبكات المعلوماتية اتخذ الإرهاب أبعاداً جديدة, وازدادت خطورته على المجتمعات الدولية.
 وينطلق الإرهاب الإلكتروني من عالمين, العالم المادي Physical world,والعالم الافتراضي Virtual World, والذي من خلاله تتم عمليات الإرهاب الإلكتروني والتدمير والتخريب, ويشير العالم المادي إلى قضايا وظواهر متعددة مثل: الطاقة, والضوء والظلام, والبرودة والحرارة, وجميع الأمور المادية والحيز الذي يعيش فيه المجتمع, ويمارس الوظائف والأدوار من خلاله, أما العالم الافتراضي فيشير إلى التمثيل الرمزي والمجازي للمعلومات, وهو المكان الذي تعمل به البرامج والأنظمة الإلكترونية وتتنقل فيه البيانات.
إن الإرهاب الإلكتروني يستهدف التقنية في القرن الحادي والعشرين والذي يؤثر على قوة الإنتاجية والثقة بالمجتمعات ما بعد الصناعية, ويسعى إرهابي الإرهاب الإلكتروني من خلال استغلال موارد العالم المادي والافتراضي, ومن خلال الوصول إلى المداخل العامة والخاصة بين العالمين, والانتقال والتجمع والاسترداد, إلى تدمير نقاط الالتقاء الإيجابية, والتي تمثل حالة للرفاه المجتمعي والمعرفة, بالإضافة إلى عمل تغييرات أساسية في الأنظمة العاملة, كما تسعى المنظمات الإرهابية من خلال ثورة تقنية المعلومات إلى تدمير البنية المعلوماتية التحتية للخصوم والأعداء, وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالقوات المسلحة من حيث تدمير أنظمة الاتصال الجوية والبرية والبحرية.
إن إخضاع العالم المادي والافتراضي إلى سيطرة وتحكم إرهابي الإرهاب الإلكتروني  يختلف تماماً عن دور القراصنة أو الهواة الذين يسعون إلى الحصول على مكاسب مادية محدودة, أو بغرض المتعة والتسلية, أو الإزعاج أحياناً, فإن هذه الجرائم لا تدخل ضمن مفهوم الإرهاب الإلكتروني, وعلى الرغم مما تسببه من خسائر فهي لا تعدو أن تكون مجرد جرائم عادية ارتكبت بواسطة الشبكات المعلوماتية, ويرجع سبب ذلك إلى أن تلك الجرائم لم ترتكب لأغراض الإخلال بالنظام العام أو الأمن المعلوماتي, أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر.   
إن اعتماد الدول على وسائل الاتصالات وشبكات المعلومات سيكون عاملاً فاعلاً في فتح المجال أمام الإرهابيين لتحقيق أهدافهم وتدمير منتجات التقنية الحديثة والتي تخدم الإنسانية وتسهل التواصل المعرفي والعلمي والثقافي, ومن هنا فإن المعلومات في هذا القرن عرضة لكافة المخاطر المحتملة من هذا النمط المتجدد من الإرهاب المعاصر, فالإرهاب الإلكتروني يهدف إلى تدمير البنية التحتية المعلوماتية وتعريض المجتمعات العالمية إلى مخاطر غير محتملة و غير متوقعة.
ولبيان أبرز وأهم مظاهر الإرهاب الإلكتروني وأشكاله فإنه من المناسب أن نقسم هذا المبحث إلى خمسة مطالب على النحو الآتي: 
- المطلب الأول: تبادل المعلومات الإرهابية ونشرها من خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية.  
- المطلب الثاني: إنشاء المواقع الإرهابية الإلكترونية.
- المطلب الثالث: تدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية.
- المطلب الرابع: التهديد والترويع الإلكتروني.
- المطلب الخامس: التجسس الإلكتروني.













*المطلب الأول**تبادل المعلومات الإرهابية ونشرها من خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية*إذا كان التقاء الإرهابيين والمجرمين في مكان معين لتعلم طرق الإجرام والإرهاب وتبادل الآراء والأفكار والمعلومات صعباً في الواقع, فإنه عن طريق الشبكات المعلوماتية تسهل هذه العملية كثيراً، إذ يمكن أن يلتقي عدة أشخاص في أماكن متعددة وفي وزمن معين، ويتبادلوا الحديث والاستماع لبعضهم عبر الشبكة المعلوماتية، بل يمكن أن يجمعوا لهم أتباعا وأنصارا عبر نشر أفكارهم ومبادئهم من خلال المواقع والمنتديات وغرف الحوار الإلكترونية. وعلى الرغم من أن البريد الإلكتروني (E-mail ) أصبح من أكثر الوسائل استخداماً في مختلف القطاعات، وخاصة قطاع الأعمال؛ لكونه أكثر سهولة وأمناً وسرعةً لإيصال الرسائل, إلا أنه يعدُّ من أعظم الوسائل المستخدمة في الإرهاب الإلكتروني، وذلك من خلال استخدام البريد الإلكتروني في التواصل بين الإرهابيين وتبادل المعلومات فيما بينهم، بل إن كثيراً من العمليات الإرهابية التي وقعت في الآونة الأخيرة كان البريد الإلكتروني فيها وسيلة من وسائل تبادل المعلومات وتناقلها بين القائمين بالعمليات الإرهابية والمخططين لها, ويقوم الإرهابيون كذلك باستغلال البريد الإلكتروني والاستفادة منه في نشر أفكارهم والترويج لها, والسعي لتكثير الأتباع والمتعاطفين معهم عبر الرسائل الإلكترونية.
 فمن خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية تستطيع المنظمات والجماعات الإرهابية نشر أفكارها المتطرفة, والدعوة إلى مبادئها المنحرفة, والسيطرة على وجدان الأفراد, واستغلال معاناتهم من أجل تحقيق أغراضهم غير المشروعة, والتي تتعارض مع مصلحة المجتمع.  
ويستخدم الإرهابيون الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet) بشكل يومي لنشر أفكارهم الهدامة وتحقيق أهدافهم السيئة، ومن الممكن إبراز أهم استخداماتهم للشبكة     فيما يلي:
*الاتصال والتخفي:*
تستخدم الجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية المختلفة الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات في الاتصال والتنسيق فيما بينهم، نظراً لقلة تكاليف الاتصال والرسائل باستخدام الشبكة مقارنة بالوسائل الأخرى، كما توفر الشبكة للإرهابيين فرصة ثمينة في الاتصال والتخفي, وذلك عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني أو المواقع والمنتديات وغرف الحوار الإلكتروني, حيث يمكن وضع رسائل مشفرة تأخذ طابعاً لا يلفت الانتباه, ومن دون أن يضطر الإرهابي إلى الإفصاح عن هويته, كما أنها لا تترك أثراً واضحاً يمكن أن يدل عليه.  
*جمع المعلومات الإرهابية:*
تمتاز الشبكة المعلوماتية بوفرة المعلومات الموجودة فيها, كما أنها تعتبر موسوعة إلكترونية شاملة متعددة الثقافات, ومتنوعة المصادر, وغنية بالمعلومات الحساسة التي يسعى الإرهابيون للحصول عليها, كمواقع المنشآت النووية، ومصادر توليد الطاقة, وأماكن القيادة والسيطرة والاتصالات, ومواعيد الرحلات الجوية الدولية, والمعلومات المختصة بسبل مكافحة الإرهاب, ونحو ذلك من المعلومات التي تعتبر بمثابة الكنز الثمين بالنسبة للإرهابيين؛ نظراً لما تحتويه من معلومات تفصيلية مدعمة بالصور الضوئية.  
*التخطيط والتنسيق للعمليات الإرهابية:*
  العمليات الإرهابية عمل على جانب من التعقيد والصعوبة, فهي تحتاج إلى تخطيط محكم, وتنسيق شامل, وتعتبر الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات وسيلة اتصال بالغة الأهمية للجماعات الإرهابية؛ حيث تتيح لهم حرية التخطيط الدقيق والتنسيق الشامل لشن هجمات إرهابية محددة، في جو مريح, وبعيداً عن أعين الناظرين, مما يسهل على الإرهابيين ترتيب تحركاتهم, وتوقيت هجماتهم. 
* الحصول على التمويل:*
 من خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية العالمية وعن طريق الاستعانة ببيانات إحصائية سكانية منتقاة من المعلومات الشخصية التي يدخلها المستخدمون على الشبكة المعلوماتية, من خلال الاستفسارات والاستطلاعات الموجودة على المواقع الإلكترونية، يقوم الإرهابيون بالتعرف على الأشخاص ذوي المشاعر الرقيقة, والقلوب الرحيمة, ومن ثم يتم استجداؤهم لدفع تبرعات مالية لأشخاص اعتباريين يكونون واجهة لهؤلاء الإرهابيين، ويتم ذلك بواسطة رسائل البريد الالكتروني أو من خلال ساحات الحوار الإلكترونية, بطريقة ذكية وأسلوب مخادع, بحيث لا يشك المتبرع بأنه سيساعد إحدى التنظيمات الإرهابية.
*التعبئة وتجنيد الإرهابيين:*
تستخدم الجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية الشبكة المعلوماتية العالمية في نشر ثقافة الإرهاب والترويج لها, وبث الأفكار والفلسفات التي تنادي بها, كما تسعى جاهدة إلى توفير أكبر عدد ممكن من الراغبين في تبني أفكارها ومبادئها.
ومن خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية تقوم التنظيمات الإرهابية بتكوين قاعدة فكرية لدى من لديهم ميول واستعداد للانخراط في الأعمال التدميرية والتخريبية, مما يوفر لديها قاعدة ممن تجمعهم نفس الأفكار والتوجهات, فيسهل تجنيدهم لتنفيذ هجمات إرهابية في المستقبل. 
إن استقدام عناصر جديدة داخل التنظيمات الإرهابية، يحافظ على بقائها واستمرارها؛ لذا فإن الإرهابيين يقومون باستغلال تعاطف بعض أفراد المجتمع مع قضاياهم، فيجتذبونهم بأسلوب عاطفي, وعبارات حماسية براقة, وذلك من خلال غرف الحوار والمنتديات والمواقع الإلكترونية. 
*التدريب الإرهابي الإلكتروني:*
تحتاج العمليات الإرهابية إلى تدريب خاص , ويعدُّ التدريب من أهم هواجس التنظيمات الإرهابية, وقد أُنشئت معسكرات تدريبية سرية –كما ظهر بعضها في وسائل الإعلام- لكن مشكلة معسكرات التدريب الإرهابية أنها دائماً معرضة للخطر, ويمكن اكتشافها ومداهمتها في أي وقت, لذا فإن الشبكة المعلوماتية بما تحتويه من خدمات ومميزات أصبحت وسيلة مهمة للتدريب الإرهابي, كما قامت بعض الجماعات الإرهابية بإنتاج أدلة إرشادية للعمليات الإرهابية تتضمن وسائل التدريب والتخطيط والتنفيذ والتخفي, وهذه الأدلة يمكن نشرها عبر الشبكة المعلوماتية لتصل إلى الإرهابيين في مختلف أنحاء العالم.
 وغني عن البيان ما تشتمل عليه الشبكة المعلوماتية من كمٍ هائل من المواقع والمنتديات والصفحات التي تحتوي على كتيبات وإرشادات تبين كيفية تصنيع القنابل والمتفجرات والمواد الحارقة والأسلحة المدمرة. 
*إصدار البيانات الإلكترونية:*
تقوم المنظمات الإرهابية باستخدام الشبكات المعلوماتية في نشر بياناتها الإرهابية المختلفة, وذلك عن طريق المواقع الإلكترونية أو بواسطة رسائل البريد الإلكتروني أو من خلال منتديات الحوار وساحاته, وقد ساعدت القنوات الفضائية التي تسارع في الحصول على مثل هذه البيانات الإرهابية ومن ثم تقوم بنشرها عبر وسائل الإعلام في مضاعفة انتشار تلك البيانات, ووصولها إلى مختلف شرائح المجتمع.
 وتأخذ البيانات الصادرة من قبل التنظيمات الإرهابية اتجاهات متنوعة, فتارة ترسم أهدافاً وخططاً عامة للتنظيم الإرهابي, وأحياناً تكون للتهديد والوعيد بشن هجمات إرهابية معينة, في حين تصدر معلنة عن تبني تنفيذ عمليات إرهابية محددة, كما تصدر تارة أخرى بالنفي أو التعليق على أخبار أو تصريحات صادرة من جهات أخرى.
*المطلب الثاني**إنشاء المواقع الإرهابية الإلكترونية*
يقوم الإرهابيون بإنشاء وتصميم مواقع لهم على الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet) لبث أفكارهم الضالة، والدعوة إلى مبادئهم المنحرفة, ولإبراز قوة التنظيم الإرهابي, وللتعبئة الفكرية وتجنيد إرهابيين جدد, ولإعطاء التعليمات والتلقين الإلكتروني, وللتدريب الإلكتروني من خلال تعليم الطرق والوسائل التي تساعد على القيام بشن هجمات إرهابية، فقد أنشئت مواقع إرهابية إلكترونية لبيان كيفية صناعة القنابل والمتفجرات، والأسلحة الكيماوية الفتاكة, ولشرح طرق اختراق البريد الإلكتروني، وكيفية اختراق وتدمير المواقع الإلكترونية، والدخول إلى المواقع المحجوبة، ولتعليم طرق نشر الفيروسات, ونحو ذلك.
والموقع عبارة عن: معلومات مخزنة بشكل صفحات، وكل صفحة تشتمل على معلومات معينة تشكلت بواسطة مصمم الصفحة باستعمال مجموعة من الرموز تسمى لغة تحديد النص الأفضل Hyper text mark up language (HTML). ولأجل رؤية هذه الصفحات يتم طلب استعراض شبكة المعلومات العالمية (WWW Browser), ويقوم بحل رموز (HTML), وإصدار التعليمات لإظهار الصفحات المكتوبة.
وإذا كان الحصول على مواقع افتراضية أو وسائل إعلامية كالقنوات التلفزيونية والإذاعية صعباً بالنسبة للإرهابيين، فإن إنشاء مواقع خاصة بهم على الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet)، لخدمة أهدافهم وترويج أفكارهم الضالة أصبح سهلاً وممكناً، ولذا فإن معظم التنظيمات الإرهابية لها مواقع إلكترونية, وهي بمثابة المقر الافتراضي لها. 
إن الوجود الإرهابي النشط على الشبكة المعلوماتية متنوع ومراوغ بصورة كبيرة، فإذا ظهر موقع إرهابي اليوم فسرعان ما يغير نمطه الإلكتروني غداً، ثم يختفي ليظهر مرة أخرى بشكل جديد وتصميم مغاير وعنوان إلكتروني مختلف, بل تجد لبعض المنظمات الإرهابية آلاف المواقع، حتى يضمنوا انتشاراً أوسع، وحتى لو تم منع الدخول على بعض هذه المواقع أو تعرضت بعضها للتدمير تبقى المواقع الأخرى ويمكن الوصول إليها.
ومن الأمثلة على بعض المواقع الإلكترونية العربية التي قام بإنشائها وتصميمها بعض التنظيمات الإرهابية ما يأتي:
1-    *موقع النداء:* وهو الموقع الرسمي لتنظيم القاعدة بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر عام 2001م, ومن خلاله تصدر البيانات الإعلامية للقاعدة.
2-     *ذروة السنام:* وهي صحيفة إليكترونية دورية للقسم الإعلامي لتنظيم القاعدة.
3-    *صوت الجهاد:* وهي مجلة نصف شهرية, يصدرها ما يسمى بتنظيم القاعدة في جزيرة العرب, وهي تصدر بصيغتي: (pdf),(word) , وتتضمن مجموعة من البيانات والحوارات مع قادة التنظيم ومنظريه.
4-    *البتار:* وهي مجلة عسكرية إليكترونية متخصصة, تصدر عن تنظيم القاعدة, وتختص بالمعلومات العسكرية والميدانية والتجنيد.  
ولقد وجد الإرهابيون غايتهم في تلك الموارد المعلوماتية والوسائل الإلكترونية التي جلبتها حضارة التقنية في عصر المعلومات, فأصبح للمنظمات الإرهابية العديد من المواقع على الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet)، وصارت تلك المواقع من أبرز مظاهر وأشكال الإرهاب الإلكتروني.
















*المطلب الثالث**تدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية* تقوم التنظيمات الإرهابية بشن هجمات إلكترونية من خلال الشبكات المعلوماتية، بقصد تدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية, وإلحاق الضرر بالبنية المعلوماتية التحتية وتدميرها, وتستهدف الهجمات الإرهابية في عصر المعلومات ثلاثة أهداف أساسية غالباً, وهي الأهداف: العسكرية، والسياسية, والاقتصادية، وفي عصر ثورة المعلومات تجد الأهداف الثلاثة نفسها, وعلى رأسها مراكز القيادة والتحكم العسكرية، ثم مؤسسات المنافع كمؤسسات الكهرباء والمياه, ومن ثم تأتي المصارف والأسواق المالية، وذلك لإخضاع إرادة الشعوب والمجتمعات الدولية.
والمقصود بالتدمير هنا: الدخول غير المشروع على نقطة ارتباط أساسية أو فرعية متصلة بالشبكة المعلوماتية من خلال نظام آلي (Server-PC), أو مجموعة نظم مترابطة شبكياً  (Intranet), بهدف تخريب نقطة الاتصال أو النظام.
                                                                                                            وليس هناك وسيلة تقنية أو تنظيمية يمكن تطبيقها وتحول تماما دون تدمير المواقع أو اختراقها بشكل دائم ، فالمتغيرات التقنية، وإلمام المخترق بالثغرات في التطبيقات والتي بنيت في معظمها على أساس التصميم المفتوح لمعظم الأجزاء Open)source), سواء كان ذلك في مكونات نقطة الاتصال أوفي النظم أو في الشبكة أو في البرمجة، جعلت الحيلولة دون الاختراقات صعبة جداً، بالإضافة إلى أن هناك منظمات إرهابية يدخل من ضمن عملها ومسؤولياتها الرغبة في الاختراق وتدمير المواقع ومن المعلوم أن لدى المؤسسات من الإمكانات والقدرات ما ليس لدى الأفراد.
ويستطيع قراصنة الحاسب الآلي (Hackers) التوصل إلى المعلومات السرية والشخصية, واختراق الخصوصية وسرية المعلومات بسهولة، وذلك راجع إلى أن التطور المذهل في عالم الحاسب الآلي والشبكات المعلوماتية يصحبه تقدم أعظم في الجرائم المعلوماتية وسبل ارتكابها، ولا سيما وأن مرتكبيها ليسوا مستخدمين عاديين، بل قد يكونون خبراء في مجال الحاسب الآلي. 
إن عملية الاختراق الإلكتروني تتم عن طريق تسريب البيانات الرئيسة والرموز الخاصة ببرامج شبكة الإنترنت ، وهي عملية تتم من أي مكان في العالم دون الحاجة إلى وجود شخص المخترق في الدولة التي يتم اختراق مواقعها, فالبعد الجغرافي لا أهمية له في الحد من الاختراقات المعلوماتية, ولا تزال نسبة كبيرة من الاختراقات لم تكتشف بعد بسبب التعقيد الذي يتصف به نظم تشغيل الحاسب الآلي والشبكات المعلوماتية. 
ومن الممكن تصور هجوم إلكتروني على أحد المواقع الإلكترونية بقصد تدميرها وشلها عن العمل, حيث يمكن أن يقوم الإرهابيون بشن هجوم مدمر لإغلاق المواقع الحيوية على الشبكات المعلوماتية, وإلحاق الشلل بأنظمة القيادة والسيطرة والاتصالات, ومحطات توليد الطاقة والماء, ومواقع الأسواق المالية, بحيث يؤدي توقفها عن العمل إلى تحقيق آثار تدميرية تفوق ما تحدثه القنابل المتفجرات من آثار.
كما يمكن تصور هجوم إلكتروني على أحد المواقع الإلكترونية بقصد الاستيلاء على محتوياتها, كما لو قامت إحدى التنظيمات الإرهابية بشن هجوم إرهابي عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية على أحد البنوك والمصارف المالية بقصد السرقة والاستيلاء على الأموال وذلك من أجل تمويل ذلك التنظيم الإرهابي. 
ومن المتصور قيام أحد التنظيمات الإرهابية باختراق مواقع معينة بقصد السيطرة والتحكم فيها, وقد هيمن الذعر على المختصين بمكافحة الإرهاب الإلكتروني عندما تمكن أحد الأشخاص من السيطرة على نظام الحاسب الآلي في أحد المطارات الأمريكية الصغيرة, وقام بإطفاء مصابيح إضاءة ممرات هبوط الطائرات.
ومن المتصور شن هجوم إلكتروني على البنية التحتية للشبكة المعلوماتية بقصد تدميرها وتوقفها عن العمل, مما يحدث آثاراً مادية واقتصادية وسياسية وثقافية خطيرة, لأن توقف الشبكة المعلوماتية يعني توقف القطاعات والمرافق الحيوية عن العمل, بالإضافة إلى توقف الحكومات الإلكترونية عن عملها, وإلحاق الضرر بأعمال البنوك وأسواق المال العالمية.
إن من الوسائل المستخدمة حالياً لتدمير المواقع ضخ مئات الآلاف من الرسائل الإلكترونية (E-mails) من جهاز الحاسوب الخاص بالمدمر إلى الموقع المستهدف للتأثير على السعة التخزينية للموقع ، فتشكل هذه الكمية الهائلة من الرسائل الإلكترونية ضغطا يؤدي في النهاية إلى تفجير الموقع العامل على الشبكة وتشتيت البيانات والمعلومات المخزنة في الموقع فتنتقل إلى جهاز المعتدي، أو تمكنه من حرية التجول في الموقع المستهدف بسهولة ويسر، والحصول على كل ما يحتاجه من أرقام ومعلومات وبيانات خاصة بالموقع المعتدى عليه. 
وتعدُّ الفيروسات والديدان من أخطر آفات الشبكات المعلوماتية, والفيروس عبارة عن برنامج حاسوبي يلحق ضرراً بنظام المعلومات والبيانات, ويقدر على التضاعف والانتشار, والانتقال من جهاز إلى آخر.
وفيروس الحاسب الآلي يتشابه مع الفيروس الطبيعي من نواحٍ عديدة, فهو يغير خصائص البرامج كما يقوم الفيروس الطبيعي بتغيير خصائص الخلايا المصابة, وهو يتكاثر وينتشر ويغير من شكله تماماً كالفيروس الطبيعي, والفيروسات أنواع متعددة, وهي متدرجة من حيث الأضرار التي تلحقها بالأجهزة بدءً من الأضرار اليسيرة إلى تدمير النظام بأكمله, ويمكن للإرهابي استخدام الفيروسات لنشر الدمار عبر الشبكات المعلوماتية والأنظمة الإلكترونية, كما يمكن استخدامها في الاختراق والتجسس أيضاً. 
*السيناريوهات المحتملة للإرهاب الإلكتروني في عصر المعلومات:*
لقد قام خبراء الجرائم الإلكترونية والأمن المعلوماتي بوضع أكثر من سيناريو محتمل للهجمات الإرهابية، وأودعوها في البحوث والدراسات والتقارير التي تعالج هذه المسألة. ويمكن تقسيم هذه السيناريوهات إلى ما يأتي:
*استهداف النظم العسكرية:*
تستهدف هذه النوعية من الهجمات عادة الأهداف العسكرية غير المدنية، والمرتبطة بشبكات المعلومات, ويعدُّ هذا السيناريو من أخطر السيناريوهات المحتملة التي قد تعصف بمجتمعنا المعاصر, وتبدأ المرحلة الأولى من هذا السيناريو باختراق المنظومات الخاصة بالأسلحة الإستراتيجية، ونظم الدفاع الجوي، والصواريخ النووية, فقد تتوافر لإرهابي المعلومات فرصة فك الشفرات السرية للتحكم بتشغيل منصات إطلاق الصواريخ الإستراتيجية، والأسلحة الفتاكة، فيحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه على المستوى العالمي.
*استهداف محطات توليد الطاقة والماء:*
أصبح الاعتماد على شبكات المعلومات وخصوصا في الدول المتقدمة، من الوسائل المهمة لإدارة نظم الطاقة الكهربائية, ويمكن لهجمات على مثل هذا النوع من شبكات المعلومات أن تؤدي إلى نتائج خطيرة، وخصوصا في ظل اعتماد الإنسان المعاصر على الطاقة الكهربائية, ولذلك، فإن شبكات المعلومات المرتبطة بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر بشبكات الطاقة الكهربائية تعتبر من الأهداف الأولى التي قد يستهدفها الإرهاب الإلكتروني.
ويشمل هذا السيناريو مباشرة سلسلة من الهجمات المعلوماتية على نظم الحواسيب والشبكات المعلوماتية التي تنهض بمهام التحكم بشبكات توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية الوطنية، وينشأ عن مثل هذه الهجمات تعطيل العديد من مرافق الحياة في البلاد، وسيادة الفوضى؛ نتيجة لانعدام مصادر الطاقة الكهربائية وشل الحركة في عموم البلاد, وكذا بالنسبة لشبكات مصادر المياه وطرق توزيعها.
*استهداف البنية التحتية الاقتصادية:*
أصبح الاعتماد على الشبكات المعلوماتية شبه مطلق في عالم المال والأعمال، مما يجعل هذه الشبكات نظرا لطبيعتها المترابطة، وانفتاحها على العالم، هدفاً مغرياً للمجرمين والإرهابيين, ومما يزيد من إغراء الأهداف الاقتصادية والمالية هو أنها تتأثر بشكل ملموس بالانطباعات السائدة والتوقعات، والتشكيك في صحة هذه المعلومات أو تخريبها بشكل بسيط يمكن أن يؤدي إلى نتائج مدمرة، وإضعاف الثقة في النظام الاقتصادي.
ويشمل هذا السيناريو إحداث خلل واسع في نظم الشبكات التي تتحكم بسريان أنشطة المصارف وأسواق المال العالمية، ونشر الفوضى في الصفقات التجارية الدولية، إضافة إلى ذلك يمكن إحداث توقف جزئي أو كلي في منظومات التجارة والأعمال، بحيث تتعطل الأنشطة الاقتصادية وتتوقف عن العمل.
*استهداف نظم المواصلات:*
ويتضمن هذا السيناريو اختراق نظم التحكم بخطوط الملاحة الجوية والبرية والبحرية، وإحداث خلل في برامج هبوط الطائرات وإقلاعها، مما قد ينجم عنه حصول تصادم فيما بينها، أو تعطيل نظم الهبوط فلا تستطيع الطائرات الوصول إلى مدرج مطار من المطارات,كما يحتمل تمكن قراصنة المعلومات من السيطرة على نظم التحكم بتسيير القطارات، وتغيير مواعيد الانطلاق بحيث تسود الفوضى، أو تتصادم هذه القطارات فيما بينها, وكذا بالنسبة للسفن والناقلات والغواصات البحرية.
*استهداف نظم الاتصالات:*
ويشمل هذا السيناريو اختراق الشبكات المعلوماتية, والشبكة الهاتفية الوطنية، وإيقاف محطات توزيع الخدمة الهاتفية, وقد تمارس سلسلة من الهجمات على خطوط الهواتف المحمولة ومنع الاتصال بين أفراد المجتمع ومؤسساته الحيوية، الأمر الذي ينشر حالة من الرعب والفوضى، وعدم القدرة على متابعة تداعيات الهجمات الإرهابية المعلوماتية.
ولا يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد فقط، بل هناك العديد من الأهداف الأخرى التي يمكن للمجرمين والإرهابيين المتمكنين من خلالها أن يشيعوا الفساد, وينشروا الفوضى في العالم, فهناك على سبيل المثال شبكات المعلومات الطبية، والتي يمكن من خلال مهاجمتها واختراقها، ومن ثم التلاعب بها, حصول خسائر بشرية, ومن أمثلة ذلك في العالم الغربي, ما قام به أحد المجرمين من الدخول إلى سجلات المستشفيات والتلاعب بملفات المرضى بشكل أدى إلى حقن هؤلاء بأدوية وعلاجات كانت مميتة بالنسبة لهم. وحتى لو افترضنا أن شبكات المعلوماتية الخاصة بالمؤسسات الطبية منيعة، فإن رسالة واحدة تُنشر مثلاً بالبريد الإلكتروني، مفادها أن هنالك دماء ملوثة في المستشفيات وما إلى ذلك، يمكن لها أن تحدث آثارا مدمرة على الصعيد الاجتماعي.




*المطلب الرابع**التهديد والترويع الإلكتروني*تقوم المنظمات والجماعات الإرهابية بالتهديد عبر وسائل الاتصالات, ومن خلال الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet), وتتعدد أساليب التهديد وتتنوع طرقه, وذلك من أجل نشر الخوف والرعب بين الأشخاص والدول والشعوب ومحاولة الضغط عليهم للرضوخ لأهداف تلك التنظيمات الإرهابية من ناحية, ومن أجل الحصول على التمويل المالي ولإبراز قوة التنظيم الإرهابي من ناحية أخرى.
والمقصود بالتهديد: الوعيد بشر, وزرع الخوف في النفس وذلك بالضغط على إرادة الإنسان وتخويفه من أن ضرراً ما سيلحقه أو سيلحق أشخاصاً أو أشياء له بها صلة.
وقد يلجأ إرهابي الإرهاب الإلكتروني إلى التهديد وترويع الآخرين عن طريق الاتصالات والشبكات المعلوماتية؛ بغية تحقيق النتيجة الإجرامية المرجوة, ومن الطرق التي تستخدمها الجماعات الإرهابية للتهديد والترويع الإلكتروني إرسال الرسائل الإلكترونية المتضمنة التهديد (E-mails), وكذلك التهديد عن طريق المواقع والمنتديات وغرف الحوار والدردشة الإلكترونية.
ولقد تعددت الأساليب الإرهابية في التهديد, فتارة يكون التهديد بالقتل لشخصيات سياسية بارزة في المجتمع, وتارة يكون التهديد بالقيام بتفجير منشآت وطنية, ويكون تارة أخرى بنشر فيروسات من أجل إلحاق الضرر والدمار بالشبكات المعلوماتية والأنظمة الإلكترونية, في حين يكون التهديد تارة بتدمير البنية التحتية المعلوماتية, ونحوذلك. 
*المطلب الخامس**التجسس الإلكتروني* يقوم الإرهابيون بالتجسس على الأشخاص أو الدول أو المنظمات أو الهيئات أو المؤسسات الدولية أو الوطنية, ويتميز التجسس الإلكتروني بالطريقة العصرية المتمثلة في استخدام الموارد المعلوماتية والأنظمة الإلكترونية التي جلبتها حضارة التقنية في عصر المعلومات, وتستهدف عمليات التجسس الإرهابي في عصر المعلومات ثلاثة أهداف رئيسية, وهي: التجسس العسكري، و التجسس السياسي, والتجسس الاقتصادي.
وفي عصر المعلومات ومع وجود وسائل التقنية الحديثة فإن حدود الدولة مستباحة بأقمار التجسس والبث الفضائي, وقد تحولت وسائل التجسس من الطرق التقليدية إلى  الطرق الإلكترونية, خاصة مع ظهور الشبكات المعلوماتية وانتشارها عالميا, ومع توسع التجارة الإلكترونية عبر الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (Internet) تحولت مصادر المعلومات التجارية إلى  أهداف للتجسس الاقتصادي. 
إن محاولة اختراق الشبكات والمواقع الإلكترونية من قبل العابثين من مخترقي الأنظمة المعلوماتية (hackers), لا يعدُّ إرهاباً, فمخاطر هؤلاء محدودة وتقتصر غالبا على العبث أو  إتلاف المحتويات والتي يمكن التغلب عليها باستعادة نسخة أخرى مخزنة في موقع آمن، ويكمن الخطر في عمليات التجسس التي تقوم بها التنظيمات الإرهابية وأجهزة الاستخبارات المختلفة من أجل الحصول على أسرار ومعلومات الدولة, ومن ثم إفشائها لدول أخرى معادية، أو استغلالها بما يضر المصلحة العامة والوحدة الوطنية للدولة.
وتتم عملية إرسال نظم التجسس الإلكتروني بعدة طرق, ومن أشهرها البريد الالكتروني حيث يقوم الضحية بفتح المرفقات المرسلة ضمن رسالة غير معروفة المصدر, وهناك طرق أخرى لزرع أحصنة طروادة وكذلك عن طريق إنزال بعض البرامج من أحد المواقع غير الموثوق بها, وكذلك يمكن إعادة تكوين حصان طروادة من خلال الماكرو الموجودة ببرامج معالجات النصوص, كما يمكن للإرهابي استخدام الفيروسات في الاختراق والتجسس المعلوماتي.
ومن الأساليب الحديثة للتجسس الالكتروني أسلوب إخفاء المعلومات داخل المعلومات ، ويتلخص هذا الأسلوب في لجوء المجرم إلى  إخفاء المعلومة الحساسة المستهدفة بداخل معلومات أخرى عادية داخل الحاسب الآلي ومن ثم يجد وسيلة ما لتهريب تلك المعلومة العادية في مظهرها وبذلك لا يشك أحد في إن هناك معلومات حساسة يتم تهريبها حتى ولو تم ضبط الشخص متلبساً، كما قد يلجأ إلى  وسائل غير تقليدية للحصول على المعلومات السرية. ومما يقوم به الإرهابيون اختراق البريد الإلكتروني للآخرين وهتك أسرارهم والاطلاع على معلوماتهم وبياناتهم والتجسس عليها لمعرفة مراسلاتهم ومخاطباتهم والاستفادة منها في عملياتهم الإرهابية, أو تهديدهم لحملهم على إتيان أفعال معينة يخططون لاقترافها.
وتتجلى الخطورة في ضعف الوسائل الأمنية  المستخدمة في حماية الشبكات الخاصة بالمؤسسات والهيئات الحكومية, ولا يمكن حتماً الاعتماد على وسائل الحماية التي تنتجها الشركات الأجنبية فهي ليست أمينة, ولا يمكن الاطمئنان لها تماماً.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الطرق الفنية للتجسس المعلوماتيسوف تكون أكثر الطرق استخداماً في المستقبل من قبل التنظيمات الإرهابية، نظراً لأهمية المعلومات الخاصة بالمؤسسات والقطاعات الحكومية, وخصوصاً العسكرية والسياسية والاقتصادية, وهذه المعلومات إذا تعرضت للتجسس والحصول عليها فسوف يساء استخدامها من أجل الإضرار بمصلحة المجتمع والوطن. 















*الخــاتمـــة* -         أولاً: النتـائـــج:
1-  أن الإرهاب في اللغة يدل على الإخافة والتفزيع والترويع, في حين لم يتوصل المجتمع الدولي حتى الآن إلى تعريف جامع مانع متفق عليه للإرهاب, مما فتح المجال لاجتهادات واسعة غير موفقة اُضطهدت بسببها الشعوب, واُنتهكت الحقوق, وخرقت القوانين الدولية تحت ستار دعوى مكافحة الإرهاب. 
2-  يمكن القول بأن الإرهاب الإلكتروني هو: العدوان أو التخويف أو التهديد ماديا أو معنويا باستخدام الوسائل الإلكترونية الصادر من الدول أو الجماعات أو الأفراد على الإنسان، في دينه أو نفسه أو عرضه أو عقله أو ماله بغير حق, بشتى صنوف العدوان وصور الإفساد.
3-  أن الإرهاب الإلكتروني هو إرهاب المستقبل, وهو الخطر القادم؛ نظراً لتعدد أشكاله وتنوع أساليبه واتساع مجال الأهداف التي يمكن من خلال وسائل الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات مهاجمتها في جو مريح وهادئ, وبعيد عن الإزعاج والفوضى, مع توفير قدر كبير من السلامة والأمان للإرهابيين.
4-  أن من أهم أسباب ظهور الإرهاب والفساد في الأرض ما قدمته أيدي الظالمين من الذنوب والمعاصي, قال اللهتعالى: (ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون)*([2])*.
5-  إن أسباب الإرهاب الإلكتروني ودوافعه متعددة ومتنوعة، وهي عينها أسباب ظاهرة الإرهاب عموماً؛ وذلك لأن الإرهاب الإلكتروني يعتبر نوعاً من أنواع الإرهاب وشكلاً من أشكاله, كما أن هناك عوامل عديدة تجعل من ظاهرة الإرهاب الإلكتروني موضوعاً مناسباً وسلاحاً سهلاً للجماعات والمنظمات الإرهابية.
6-    إن اعتماد الدول على وسائل الاتصالات وشبكات المعلومات سيكون عاملاً فاعلاً في فتح المجال أمام الإرهابيين لتحقيق أهدافهم وتدمير منتجات التقنية الحديثة والتي تخدم الإنسانية وتسهل التواصل المعرفي والعلمي والثقافي, ومن هنا فإن المعلومات في هذا القرن عرضة لكافة المخاطر المحتملة من هذا النمط المتجدد من الإرهاب المعاصر, فالإرهاب الإلكتروني يهدف إلى تدمير البنية التحتية المعلوماتية وتعريض المجتمعات العالمية إلى مخاطر غير محتملة و غير متوقعة.
7-    إن أبرز وأهم مظاهر الإرهاب الإلكتروني وأشكاله تتمثل في الآتي: تبادل المعلومات الإرهابية ونشرها من خلال الشبكة المعلوماتية, وإنشاء المواقع الإرهابية الإلكترونية, وتدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية, والتهديد والترويع الإلكتروني, والتجسس الإلكتروني.
8-    تقوم التنظيمات الإرهابية بشن هجمات إلكترونية من خلال الشبكات المعلوماتية، بقصد تدمير المواقع والبيانات الإلكترونية والنظم المعلوماتية, وإلحاق الضرر بالبنية المعلوماتية التحتية وتدميرها, وتستهدف الهجمات الإرهابية في عصر المعلومات ثلاثة أهداف أساسية غالباً, وهي الأهداف: العسكرية، والسياسية, والاقتصادية.
-         ثانياً: التوصيـات:
1-  ضرورة السعي إلى عقد مؤتمر دولي بإشراف هيئة الأمم المتحدة يتم من خلاله تحديد تعريف الإرهاب, وتحديد خطة عملية دولية لمكافحته بجميع صوره وأشكاله, مع احترام سيادة الدول الأعضاء. 
2-  التشديد على أن الإرهاب ليس له دين معين أو جنس أو جنسية أو منطقة جغرافية محددة, وفي هذا السياق ينبغي التأكيد على أن أية محاولة لربط الإرهاب بأي دين سيساعد في حقيقة الأمر الإرهابيين, ومن ثم الحاجة إلى منع التسامح حيال اتهام أي دين، وإلى تهيئة جو من التفاهم والتعاون المشترك يستند إلى القيم المشتركة بين الدول المنتمية إلى عقائد مختلفة.
3-  التأكيد على أهمية دور وسائل الإعلام والمؤسسات المدنية ونظم التعليم في بلورة إستراتيجيات للتصدي لمزاعم الإرهابيين, وتشجيع وسائل الإعلام لوضع قواعد إرشادية للتقارير الإعلامية والصحفية بما يحول دون استفادة الإرهابيين منها في الاتصال أو التجنيد أو غير ذلك.
4-  الدعوة إلى زيادة التعاون على المستوى الوطني والثنائي والإقليمي للتنسيق بين الأجهزة المختصة بمكافحة الإرهاب الإلكتروني, لتبادل الخبرات والتجارب, بما في ذلك التدريب لضمان الفعالية في محاربة الإرهابيين وصلاتهم بالجريمة المنظمة.
5-  الدعوة إلى تطوير القوانين والإجراءات الوطنية الجنائية الكفيلة بمنع الإرهابيين من استغلال قوانين اللجوء والهجرة للحصول على ملاذ آمن أو استخدام أراضي الدول كقواعد للتجنيد أو التدريب أو التخطيط أو التحريض أو الانطلاق منها لشن الهجمات الإرهابية الإلكترونية ضد الدول الأخرى.
6-  السعي إلي إنشاء منظمة عربية لتنسيق أعمال مكافحة الإرهاب عبر الشبكات المعلوماتية والأنظمة الإلكترونية وتشجيع قيام اتحادات عربية تسعي للتصدي لجرائم الإرهاب الإلكتروني.
7-    حث الدول إلى الإسراع والانضمام إلي الاتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة بمكافحة جرائم الإرهاب وخاصة المعاهدة الدولية لمكافحة جرائم المعلوماتية.
8-  التأكيد على أهمية نشر القيم الإنسانية الفاضلة, وإشاعة روح التسامح والتعايش, وحث وسائل الإعلام على الامتناع عن نشر المواد الإعلامية الداعية للتطرف والعنف.
9-  التأكيد على أن "المعرفة قوة" ففي ظل غياب عربي شبه كامل عن صناعة المعلومات ستظل الشبكات المعلوماتية الحكومية، والخاصة، في بلداننا تحت رحمة من يعرف أسرارها ويحيط بنقاط الضعف في بنائها سواء كان المخرّب إرهابيا مستقلا أو عميلا يتبع حكومات وأجهزة معادية.
10- التحذير من تزايد مخاطر الإرهاب الإلكتروني، والتأكيد على أنه على الرغم من التزايد المطرد للجرائم المعلوماتية إلا أن العالم لم يشهد بعد إرهابا إلكترونياً من نو ع مُشابه للإرهاب العادي والواقعي، والتنبيه إلى الهشاشة الأصيلة في البنية التحتية للشبكة العالمية للمعلومات، مما يُمهد لهجمات إرهابية ربما تؤدي إلى نتائج كارثية على المجتمعات الدولية والاقتصاد العالمي.
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحاتوصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.*المصــادر والمراجــع*
1-          الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب الصادرة عن مجلس وزراء الداخلية والعدل العرب, (القاهرة: 22/4/1998م).
2-          اتفاقية جنيف لمنع وقمع الإرهاب الدولي ومعاقبته,(جنيف: 1937م).
3-          د.أحمد فتحي سرور, المواجهة القانونية للإرهاب, الطبعة الأولى، (القاهرة: دار النهضة العربية, 2008).
4-          د.أحمد فلاح العموش, مستقبل الإرهاب في هذا القرن, الطبعة الأولى, (الرياض: جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية). 
5-          د.أسماء الحسين, أسباب الإرهاب والعنف والتطرف دراسة تحليلية, السجل العلمي لمؤتمر موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب, الجزء الثالث, الطبعة الأولى, (الرياض: جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية, 1425هـ - 2004م).
6-          بيان مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر بشأن ظاهرة الإرهاب, (القاهرة: 15/8/هـ1422- 1/11/ 2001م). 
7-          بيان مكة المكرمة الصادر عن المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي في دورته السادسة عشرة, (مكة المكرمة: 21 - 26/10/1422هـ الموافق 5-10/1/2002م).
8-          جريدة الجزيرة, العدد:10605, الخميس 24/7/1422هـ. 
9-          جريدة الرياض, العدد:14335, الأحد 11/9/1428هـ.
10-     جريمة رقمية من ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة . www.wikipedia.org -
11-     الجوهري, الصحاح, تحقيق أحمد عبدالغفور عطار, الطبعة الرابعة, (بيروت: دار العلم للملايين, 1990م). 
12-     حسن طاهر داود, جرائم نظم المعلومات, الطبعة الأولى, (الرياض: جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية, 1420هـ - 2000م).
13-     د.حسن مظفر الرزو, الفضاء المعلوماتي, الطبعة الأولى, (بيروت: مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية,2007م).
14-     د.رؤوف عبيد, جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص والأموال, (القاهرة: دار الفكر العربي,1985م).
15-     الزبيدي, تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس, تحقيق علي هلالي, الطبعة الثانية, (الكويت: وزارة الإعلام, 1407هـ-1987م) مادة (رهب).
16-     د.صالح السدلان, أسباب الإرهاب والعنف والتطرف, السجل العلمي لمؤتمر موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب, الطبعة الأولى, الجزء الثالث, (الرياض: جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية, 1425هـ-2004م).
17-     د.عبدالرحمن السند, الأحكام الفقهية للتعاملات الإلكترونية,الطبعة الثالثة, (الرياض: دار الوراق,1427هـ - 2006م).
18-     د.عبدالرحمن السند, وسائل الإرهاب الإلكتروني حكمها في الإسلام وطرق مكافحتها, السجل العلمي لمؤتمر موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب, الجزء الأول, (الرياض: جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية, 1425هـ - 2004م).
19-     د.علي عسيري, الإرهاب والإنترنت, الطبعة الأولى, (الرياض: جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية, 1427هـ - 2006م).
20-     ابن فارس, معجم مقاييس اللغة, وضع حواشيه إبراهيم شمس الدين, الطبعة الأولى, (بيروت: دار الكتب العلمية, 1420هـ-1999م). 
21-     الفيروزآبادي, القاموس المحيط, إعداد وتقديم محمد المرعشلي, الطبعة الأولى, (بيروت: دار إحياء التراث العربي, 1417هـ- 1997م). 
22-     قانون العقوبات المصري المضاف بالقانون رقم (97) لسنة 1992م.
23-     قرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي, القرار رقم 128(2/14) بشأن حقوق الإنسان والعنف الدولي, (الدوحة: 8 - 13/11/1423هـ الموافق 11 – 16 /1/ 2003م). 
24-     قرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي, القرار رقم 154 (3/17) بشأن موقف الإسلام من الغلو والتطرف والإرهاب, (عمان: 28/5- 2/6/ 1427هـ الموافق 24 – 28 /6/ 2006م).
25-     مجلة آفاق اقتصادية, الإمارات العربية المتحدة, العدد: 9, سبتمبر 2000م.
26-     مجمع اللغة العربية, المعجم الوسيط, قام بإخراجه إبراهيم مصطفى وآخرون, (استانبول: المكتبة الإسلامية, بدون تاريخ). 
27-     د.محمد العميري, موقف الإسلام من الإرهاب, الطبعة الأولى, (الرياض: جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية, 1425هـ - 2004م).
28-     د.الـمحمد المتولي, التخطيط الإستراتيجي في مكافحة جرائم الإرهاب الدولي, (الكويت:جامعة الكويت, 2006م).
29-     د.محمود نجيب حسني, شرح قانون العقوبات, القسم الخاص, (القاهرة: دار النهضة العربية,1998م).
30-     ابن منظور, لسان العرب, تصحيح أمين محمد عبدالوهاب ومحمد الصادق العبيدي, الطبعة الثالثة, (بيروت: دار إحياء التراث العربي, 1419هـ-1999م). 




([1]) سورة الروم,  الآية: (41). 

([2]) سورة الروم,  الآية: (41).

----------

